# First ride of 2016!



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful! Looks like yall had a blast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm confused . I thought you lived in the Philippines . That doesn't look like the phillipines


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I'm confused . I thought you lived in the Philippines . That doesn't look like the phillipines


That's a state park. Is this one of the 57 states Obama talked about?


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

It looks like you had gorgeous weather!! Here's a pic from our first ride on 1/1/16 with temps in the 20s, I was only good for an hour or so but it was so worth it! Happy New Year and Happy Trails everyone!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

*Tiny, *We still have a foot in both countries. I wrote about our first major delay in an expat magazine. I'll PM a link to you if you'd like to read it. Since then, we had a major health scare that delayed our move further. The biggest hurdle now, I think is to convince my Goodewyfe to leave her job and RETIRE. She has the old school first generation immigrants attitude. She finds it hard to justify giving up the well paying job in order to enjoy an early retirement. 

*Gunslinger, *Those extra 7, I think are State Park, State Forest, State College, State Pen, State of Confusion, State of Shock, and State of Emergency.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Boo Walker, I like the looks of that horse. Seems like a sturdy mount and an easy keeper.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You forgot the state of martial law....


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

greentree said:


> You forgot the state of martial law....


But I could only use 7.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you, he's a 17.2h Mustang from Utah, I'm getting hair samples today to send a DNA sample to Texas A&M. Curious what all is in that big boy!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Boo Walker said:


> Thank you, he's a 17.2h Mustang from Utah, I'm getting hair samples today to send a DNA sample to Texas A&M. Curious what all is in that big boy!


Nice. Resembles my old BLM mustang except for the height. She was 14.2.


----------

